# Hiding Post 1 from recurring pages



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Guys

Is there a way to hide the original post in threads from showing up on all recurring pages?

I tried changing themes but don't see an option anywhere

I think its annoying having to scroll through all of it on each page

Thanks


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

We just added the option for the OP to change it. if he so chooses...but from the end user side..theres no way to change it...theme changing wouldnt make a difference as the themes are just styles not actual changes to the posts and whatnot.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Dang. That would be a handy option.


----------

